# glass runners, where from??



## diz (Mar 19, 2008)

Does anyone know if there is a shop that sells glass runners??


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

ebay


----------



## diz (Mar 19, 2008)

luke123 said:


> ebay


yes seen them on there, i was hoping there was a shop i could get them from so i didnt have to wait for postage


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

does 1 stop do them?


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

There are a few people who sell them on here let me know what you need and can send first class Monday.


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

yeah dont be ripped off on ebay.....a fortune....quite a few of us viv builders are happy to sent out first class


----------



## bluerain (Jun 7, 2008)

Iv not got my glass in my new viv yet, but im sure i saw them in Homebase. Were quite pricey though (hence the reason viv not finished)!


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

£1 a foot, thats for a top and bottom set.
Plus discounts if you buy a few!!!:2thumb:


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

ebay or lotusnut


----------



## macca 59 (Oct 10, 2007)

loobylou211 said:


> yeah dont be ripped off on ebay.....a fortune....quite a few of us viv builders are happy to sent out first class


ordered mine and the runners arrived this morning great service

thanks louise:no1:


----------



## jonny dragon (May 31, 2008)

mica diy shops do em if u have them up your way mate


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

Pollywog


----------



## TheSpiderShop (Apr 5, 2006)

Does anyone know if single track runners are ever produced? I would like to build cages with a single glass door that you pull up. Though have no idea where to start.


----------



## [noodles] (Jun 3, 2008)

Sounds a bit precarious if I'm imagining that right. Do you mean that it slides straight up or that it's hinged because with a straight sliding one there's gonna be the risk it could slip down and make a rather effective guillotine. Not what you'd want.


----------



## TheSpiderShop (Apr 5, 2006)

There to be used on small glass tanks maybe 8 x 8 x 8. I figured this way would be more effective then small sliding doors on such a small tank. It is the same design used in Germany just cant figure out how they slide the doors.


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

Spidershop, B and Q do them.


----------

